# maplestory freezing problem



## cookiesnmilk (Mar 30, 2009)

i think the problem started around the end of last summer.
i started playing maplestory as i usually would do at that time of day. and all of a sudden the game(and my entire computer) froze. i could not ctrl-alt-delete out of it and alt tab did not work either. everything was completely frozen. everything that is except the music. the music kept playing as if nothing was happening. also. when i tried to log in to maplestory without turning off the frozen computer it said that i was still logged in. i have also died while my cpu was frozen b/c it did not log me off as if i had lagged.
my system specs are as follows

windows xp proffessional
version 2002
service pack 3
intel pentium 4
with 1 gb of ram



also

i logged a ticket in the nexon forums.
a gm answered me saying 

_*Greetings,

Thank you for contacting Nexon America's Customer Support team.

I am sorry if your computer is having performance issues.

This happens because your computer is overloaded by MapleStory, meaning your computer cannot support it running correctly. You will need to explore your computer for performance issues, and make sure that it is running at correct speed. You may have to consult with your community or computer professional as we cannot assist you with computer performance.*
_

and..... i have looked all over the internet for an answer to the problem. all i found out was that tons of people have the same problem and no one knows how to fix it.

that is all


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

post your CPU temps wit Coretemp
http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/

post your GPU temps with GPU_Z
http://www.filehippo.com/download_gpuz/


----------



## cookiesnmilk (Mar 30, 2009)

Mcninjaguy said:


> post your CPU temps wit Coretemp
> http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/
> 
> post your GPU temps with GPU_Z
> http://www.filehippo.com/download_gpuz/


i am srry Mcninjaguy but i have no idea what you just said. i dont know that much cpu language.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

open the programs and take screenshots of them

like this
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f215/how-to-post-a-screenshot-184291.html

I'm running [email protected] so this is my PC under load


----------



## cookiesnmilk (Mar 30, 2009)

i dont think you are getting what i am saying.
b/c
it looks like to me that you are telling me that my comp has some kind of overheating issue.

is that what you are saying???????


----------



## cookiesnmilk (Mar 30, 2009)

pls disregard my last post.......

i had my dad (who does have a clue about this stuff)(unlike me) look at what you told me to do. he tested it in front of me. however, the program that you suggested i use said that it was not compatible with my machine. what's next????


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I have no idea if you're comp is overheating or not thats what I'm trying to figure out.

which program was not compatible?
can you post a screenshot of speedfan?
http://www.almico.com/speedfan.php

can you still run the game?

if it is a overheating issue you can spray the computer with a can of compressed air like this one


----------



## cookiesnmilk (Mar 30, 2009)

i don't think that i have an overheating problem b/c its only maplestory that does this and it does it not only on my cpu but on my sister's cpu as well.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

hmmm

what about re installing the game?


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

If it's happening on two different computers in one house, it's likely a router or ISP problem. Or, it could be a problem with the game's servers.


----------



## cookiesnmilk (Mar 30, 2009)

Mcninjaguy said:


> hmmm
> 
> what about re installing the game?


 tried that a while ago. but whats weird is that i have 4 comps in my house. the game works on 2 of em and doesnt work on the other two. u would say "y is that a problem?" well the two that it works on are the slowest in the house.


----------



## cookiesnmilk (Mar 30, 2009)

PROBLEM SOLVED !!!!!!!!

REFORMATTING DID IT!!!!!!

i also had a bad hard drive =0


----------

